
Musk adamantly standing by improving radar despite it being so close to lidar - kartD
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/15/elon-musk-adamantly-standing-by-improving-radar-even-though-its-so-close-to-lidar/
======
detaro
Because they create a point-cloud from it radar is suddenly "like lidar"? I
guess techcrunch is "like a handwritten letter" then, since symbols from the
alphabet are involved in the output?

------
andymoe
The lower end spinning lidar by velodyne, the VLP-16 - built and calibrated by
hand, is $7999. The VLP-64 (64 lasers) used by Google's Lexus self driving
cars is significantly more than a tesla model 3... so yeah, there are no
commercially viable lidar systems and musk knows this full well.

~~~
puzzle
Google has made its own lidars:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2015/12/0...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2015/12/04/the-75000-problem-
for-self-driving-cars-is-going-away/)

